
Anvil: A Drag-and-drop web app builder with Python - meredydd
https://anvil.works/blog/introducing-anvil
======
stantona
I just got a sudden flashback of Visual Studio circa 2003 _shudder_

~~~
meredydd
Hi, founder here. My question, I guess, is "why is that a bad thing?"

Visual Studio (and particularly, Visual Basic that preceded it) succeeded in
opening up the ability to make useful programs to a huge population. As an
industry, we've let the complexity of the web overwhelm us since then - but
with Anvil, we're trying to do something similar by lowering the barrier to
making useful web apps.

------
mchahn
How is Python running on the web?

~~~
meredydd
We use the Skulpt Python-to-Javascript transpiler (www.skulpt.org). For extra
ease-of-use, we contributed a continuation-ish transformation that lets people
write simple, synchronous Python despite running on Javascript.

